# Want Java practise programs....



## redhat (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi friends,
I have my Std. 10 board exam for computers on this wednesday....
Well, I do ot believe in mugging up a given set of programs and writing it down on the paper...
I want you people to help me out:
an some one please provide me with some programs(Series, designs, etc) to practise??


----------



## JGuru (Apr 2, 2008)

You can download *Java Tutorial* from *java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/index.html and start practising!!!
 Though some of the programs are a bit higher for your level.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey Jguru good to see you back


----------

